
Market Sentiment Helps Explain the Price of Bitcoin [pdf] - seeingfurther
https://decryptz.com/Market_Sentiment_Helps_Explain_the_Price_of_Bitcoin.pdf
======
seeingfurther
2 charts updated with most recent data. With & without the sentiment data
variable [https://imgur.com/a/AF8SX](https://imgur.com/a/AF8SX)

